# Mother had breast cancer-can i egg share??



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi me and my other half are hoping to egg share soon and would like to get the ball rolling, however before i do, does anyone know if i can egg share?? My mother had breat cancer 5 years ago. Also i had asthma as a child. Thank you in advance


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey willow i have just seen your post love and the good news is oh yes it just depends. 
My mother had breast cancer and when i first went on the egg share i was told i needed to do an extra test called BRCA unfortunately for me my GP would not fund and it was quiet expensive about £1000 for testing and no guarantee that i get positive reply, so we were sad and started thinking egg share was not for us we even started making plans to save money for ivf treatment ourselves with money we did not have. 

Then  after a few months we got a call from the clinic saying they had not heard from me about an email they had sent to say that after much investigation from my records chances that i would have cancer were very slim. The only thing they could do was tell the receipient about my family history and they took it from there. 

Today am all i can say to you is i have been matched and the few months that i was sad are behind me  stay positive they is hope for us and goodluck to us lots of baby dust to you hun


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Tito thanks so much for your reply. I spoke to my clinic today who are sending me out a medical history questionaire. They said on the phone it will depend weather my mums breast cancer was pre or post menopause. But they havent said which one is good and which one isnt. When did your mum have hers? Thank you and good luck. Which clinic are u at? xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

hey dear my mum was diagnosed with cancer in 2004 don't worry yourself too much like i did and am with the lister clinic. Not sure on the pre and post menopause thing cant remember if i was told anything like that as far as i remember maybe i was but i cant remember now.

Just keep your fingers crossed and if your clinic wont take you just ring another clinic dont give up that easily dear...


----------

